# Yupo Paper



## grekorakis (May 9, 2015)

Anyone used Yupo papers? what is the verdict?


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Für den Bereich Druck ist es in Ordnung, aber für den Bereich 
Aquarell habe ich meine Zweifel - es ist Malen auf Kunststoff.
Es gibt sicher Malmedien die dazu optimaler passen.

For the field printing, it is fine, but for the area watercolor 
I have my doubts - it is painting on plastic.
There are certainly painting media that fit optimally to.

Ernst


----------

